# Fogger vs humidifier



## AnnV (Aug 31, 2013)

Is there a difference (to the recipient)?
Are they needed continuously, intermittently for certain circumstances, or really not at all?
Personal preferences and experiences, please. 

Ann from CT


----------



## DevilsLettuce (Aug 31, 2013)

Just depends on personal preference, foggers tend to be over priced and lower quality. A lot of people have been successful with the 30-40 dollar humidifier at target


----------



## Blgreek08 (Sep 1, 2013)

My fogger works wonder. It's 60$at Petsmart or cheaper in Amazon. It's the repti fogger. I have it on a timer to go off for 30min every two hours and it's for directly into the enclosure. Imo Most humidifiers are room not enclosure ones and just a hint my redfoots stay at 90% I would not wanna stay in a hot muggy room like that lol good luck

Sent from my DROID RAZR using TortForum mobile app


----------



## sibi (Sep 1, 2013)

Foggers work wonderful so long as you follow mfg instructions to use only distilled water. People who use water from the tap, or even bottled water will experience failure with their fogger. The great thing about the fogger is that it comes with a hose that you can install directly into their enclosure or hide. Humidifiers are acceptable, but like someone stated, it will tend to make the whole room humid. And if the temps fall in that room, it will cause mold problems. All that I'm stating I've experienced personally


----------



## Tom (Sep 1, 2013)

This all depends on the conditions in your house and what conditions you are trying to create for the tortoise.

My preference is to use neither, and simply make a closed chamber to eliminate this futile fight with humidity. In a closed chamber humidity is easy to maintain because you are trying to humidify the whole room with your enclosure.

Click here for more explanation: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-32333.html


----------

